

Tweet Like Nobody Listens: Why I Unfollowed You - mittermayr
http://mittermayr.tumblr.com/post/34491019197/tweet-like-nobody-listens-why-i-unfollowed-you

======
mittermayr
I also expect the classic "I have moved on to Instagram" comment here. While
it's funny to hear and definitely cracks me up a bit, it's gotten a deeper
meaning for sure. It often means Twitter has clogged up with people you don't
care about and so you move on to something new, where you can establish a
fresh circle. Or am I seeing this totally wrong?

Would love to hear some comments, it would help a lot of startups out there
with retaining users I'd say, where the simple friend everyone was goal #1 and
that exact marketing strategy eventually leads to losing the early adopters
quickly.

